# Arm Chair Experts



## akuma 天 (Apr 15, 2008)

I dont claim to be an angel, but I cannot get over the mentality of some people.

Its seems if they dont have something, it cannot exist.

*Why I ask?*

Case and point seems to be my contested Honey Island Tiger Retic. Purchased from Leaping Lizards in York.

Now if one were to search for Leaping Lizards on this forum, you'd find nothing but praise. I dont think anyone has said a bad word of them, in fact Andy (the owner) has helped many of the users here at various show buy and sell their stock.

So it amazes me when they call him a liar, by suggesting that he sold me a "duff" snake. There's friends for you!

Also it seems the "arm chair experts" only ever tackle *ME* on the issue, as I seem to be easy target. Not one single person who has told me Henry is not a Honey Island Tiger has had the bottle to call up Leaping Lizards and have the debate with Andy, not one.

It kind of puts things into perspective, that some peoples courage and convictions extend only as far as their keyboard, and to be honest I couldn't care less about what those "people" think so they can take a long walk off a short peer!

Have Fun....:2thumb:


----------

